# Switched Hot Lead



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

Any suggestions for a good switched 12V source under the drivers side dash? I hate cutting back insulation on the wires to experiment. I have to wire up the Valentine One and a pro-install kit for the cell phone soon; I am driving 'naked' now.

Pic's would be great, but a simple wire color and general vicinity is fine too.

Thanks. :cool


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

nEvErMinD.

I'll just jump a lead from the fusebox... which i thought was on the other side of the dash.....


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I connected my laser shifter here (red wire), it's non fused and switched,


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2005)

ouch. that hurt my eyes to look at.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2005)

I put on my glasses and it didn't get better.. 

On the 05's isn't there a connector for the center gauges just under the top cover? (I'm assuming this, haven't actually looked)


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Any suggestions for a good switched 12V source under the drivers side dash? I hate cutting back insulation on the wires to experiment. I have to wire up the Valentine One and a pro-install kit for the cell phone soon; I am driving 'naked' now.
> 
> Pic's would be great, but a simple wire color and general vicinity is fine too.
> 
> Thanks. :cool


This should be good if you don’t have front ashtray lighter option. There is a plug behind where ash tray would be can be accessed from suede panel on passenger side of console has 3 male spades inside open connector mounted to back of strut. 1 is fused 20amp marked lighter in box. I use this for several accessories good heavy P.S.. This is off topic but pics will help and WTH is a good link “http://members.cox.net/05gto/”


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

Holden said:


> This should be good if you don’t have front ashtray lighter option. There is a plug behind where ash tray would be can be accessed from suede panel on passenger side of console has 3 male spades inside open connector mounted to back of strut. 1 is fused 20amp marked lighter in box. I use this for several accessories good heavy P.S.. This is off topic but pics will help and WTH is a good link “http://members.cox.net/05gto/”


Thanks Holden. I couldn't open the URL but the description is good.

I finished the Valentine 1 wiring and put in a pro-install kit for my Motorola phone yesterday. I chased the cigarette lighter wires from the armrest back to the connector behind the shifter and spliced in there. The "brain" fit well in that space under the center console. I was not able to locate the "HI-low" 12V source to activate the phone's auto power function though. Install kit says green wire needs to go to a source that goes HIGH when starter is engaged and remains low afterwards. :confused


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2005)

the website is FULL of info!

http://members.cox.net/05gto


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Red Fred said:


> Thanks Holden. I couldn't open the URL but the description is good.
> 
> I finished the Valentine 1 wiring and put in a pro-install kit for my Motorola phone yesterday. I chased the cigarette lighter wires from the armrest back to the connector behind the shifter and spliced in there. The "brain" fit well in that space under the center console. I was not able to locate the "HI-low" 12V source to activate the phone's auto power function though. Install kit says green wire needs to go to a source that goes HIGH when starter is engaged and remains low afterwards. :confused


It’s the dang ( “ ” ) I need to stop that! Ah I’m glad your project went well. But I don’t think you understood sounds like you taped into power outlet in console. There is actually another circuit not being used if you don’t have smokers kit. There is actually a plug you can just use spades on that is behind cubby compartment behind strut for dash 20amp fuse labeled Lighter not same as power outlet. Power outlet has the accessory power on feature and the Lighter just goes on off with key. Thanks BIG Mike for fixing my link it is good for pics, even if it’s off topic


----------



## Red Fred (Nov 18, 2005)

Holden said:


> Ah I’m glad your project went well. But I don’t think you understood sounds like you taped into power outlet in console. There is actually another circuit not being used if you don’t have smokers kit. There is actually a plug you can just use spades on that is behind cubby compartment behind strut for dash 20amp fuse labeled Lighter not same as power outlet.


I had already tapped into the armrest lighter line before I read your post! It's good to know the other one is there though since I am sure I will be adding other electronics in the car eventually. Thx.

Still curious if anyone has any experience with the HI/LO power source situation.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

Holden said:


> Thanks BIG Mike for fixing my link it is good for pics, even if it’s off topic



I gotta look out for yall sometimes...


----------

